# seaside towns



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right title or not but I really like seaside/beach towns. What I mean are towns like Huntington Beach CA., Cape Cod MA., or Brighton England.

It's one of those places where you can relax, enjoy the sea breeze, eat some really nice seafood or Fish and Chips, or go to the beach or catch some fish in the pier. 

Anyway, what do you think of seaside towns and show me some from your country.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Blackpool, UK*


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I've been to quite a few towns like the ones you describe on the South Coast of England and in Wales also. Brighton and Blackpool (NW England) are probably the two most famous. Also Bournemouth is quite a big seaside town on the South Coast:










and Weymouth is another place I've been:










Personally I like these sorts of towns as long as they're not too tacky (note Blackpool) and only in summer as the breeze in winter can be very chilly. Plus, the water is only just about warm enough in summer to go in.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Santa Barbara, California


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Absolutely! I love them as well.

Unfortunately, I don't have a great deal of photos from seaside towns in my gallery to show. Many I have been to and loved, especially on day trips but never took my camera (Hastings in the UK was one)

Here are some photos though that I have taken.
*Sitges, Spain*: Technically part of Barcelona's metro area, but seperated enough that it can be thought of a town in it's own right.

























*Ostende, Belgium* 

























Do lakeside towns count as well?


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Wanch: Cape Cod actually isn't a town, it's a large part of Massachusetts and there are a great number of towns on it. I live on the coast of Mass, between Boston and the Cape (as locals call it). I get out of school in 3 weeks, so if this thread is still going, I'll be sure to take some pics even though it'll most likely still be too cold to go to the beach.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Catalina Island off the coast of Long Beach California*


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't uploaded my pics yet, but I took some great ones of Clearwater Florida... which despite its citizens' average age being 112, is an awsome beach community.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heheh Californian cities are really nice with those piers and all...

Actually most of the Brazilian capitals are in the coast, and most of them have beaches where people lay down in the weekends, play some footy or beach volleyball or just stay there chilling out...

Some examples are Florianopolis, Rio de Janeiro, Vitória, Salvador, Recife, Fortaleza...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

*St. Ives, UK* (Don't forget to scroll for the panorama at the end)















































Panorama...>>>>>>>> scroll


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The coastal towns of Cinque Terre (Very close to Genova, Italy) All these towns are within a narrow stretch of coastal land close to each other.


*Portofino, Italy*





































*Vernazza*






















































*Monterosso* 












































This is the main connection between the Old Village and Railway station!









And this is the train station



























By the way, the coastal road, starting at Genova and passing these towns onto nearby Italy, has the be the most beautiful and stunning road I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## murphy54 (Apr 12, 2006)

in my country them are bad looking...but could be much better


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Now, still on *Italy*, *Capri* is pretty impressive. It's only a short boat ride from Naples...


----------



## SuperWario (May 18, 2005)

Nagoya,Japan has some nice seaside areas if thats your thing


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

I think he was meaning towns that aren't apart of any city and are just nice, quiet places to be.

On another note...what's the deal with those Italian places?! They are just above and beyond anything else I've ever seen in my life. Do they have a ridiculous property value? I ask because ever since seeing this thread I think I know where I'll want to buy a vacation home if I ever make enough money to do so!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

tmac14wr said:


> I think he was meaning towns that aren't apart of any city and are just nice, quiet places to be.
> 
> On another note...what's the deal with those Italian places?! They are just above and beyond anything else I've ever seen in my life. Do they have a ridiculous property value? I ask because ever since seeing this thread I think I know where I'll want to buy a vacation home if I ever make enough money to do so!


Yes, the Cinque Terre is a magnificient area. Basically it's made up of 5 towns that cling to the cliffs spread over 18km. They are about 35km from Genova if I remember correctly (which is a spectacular city sized version of these towns). There is an amazing road access along the coast line, clinging past the cliffs and through tunnels, and an autoroute (expressway) further up the cliffs which also pass through countless tunnels and over endless viaducts between Genova and the French border. The railway line is spectacular, with a great deal in tunnels through the mountains.

It is here that Pesto came from (and possibly focaccia as well)

Because of the density and location amongst the cliffs, many of these towns are free of cars (which in a country like Italy that is often reputed to have the most cars in the world per capita makes it quite pleasant)

Besides the locals which have lived there for many generations (honestly, who would want to leave) it is popular for wealthy people from Genova who wish to live outside of the city.

more info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinque_Terre

The other post of Capri is an Island just of Naples and Sorrento, and is part of the Naples Provence. I suppose it's the equivilent for Naples of Santa Catalina Island posted earlier for Los Ángeles. It's a very beautiful Island, easily reached by ferry from the city. Here is another photograph


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Cadaqués, Spain..


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah yes, Spanish coastal towns. Many beautiful ones there as well. So many people these days think the Spanish costa's are all highrises and tourist towns, but there are so many beautiful villages, towns and cities still unspoilt along the large coastline.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Ahh.. lovely pics... :d


----------



## tahk (Sep 12, 2002)

THE coastal city in the Basque Country: DONOSTIA-SAN SEBASTIAN


known for the Kontxa Bay where it's settled:

































panoramic:
SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










and the international film-festival, which is one of the 4 alpha festivals in Europe. It takes place in Moneos Kursaal Auditorium:










and also known for having a great amount of bars and restaurants in its old town:










In fact two of the top ten restaurants in the world are in SS.

Chillida's "Haizearen orrazia":










The romantic area and Buen Pastor cathedral are quite impressive too:










urumea riverside:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Last for a while on my Italian Town posts, here is *Sorrento*. Also, like Capri off the Bay of Naples, but in this case part of the mainland.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Cudillero. in Asturias, Spain..


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

The Hamptons


----------

